# Business/Hobby Venture



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok this month we are clearing out our property and I am taking our downed trees and making a cross country course. Initially I thought it would just be for me and friends...but there is nowhere within two hours to practice CC so why not open it to the public. Does anyone know about liability of just allowing people to come ride on your property? I know you have to have that sign Horse Acts yada yada posted...and sign a liability waiver. What about fees? How would that effect my taxes? It would probably only be a little bit...not like Im going to make thousands on this...but every few bucks helps and I might meet new riders.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Firstly, make sure you have a Certified CC course designer/builder help you. Or someone who is very, very, very experienced in building cc fences. Someone who knows the rules and regulations of CC fences.

This will not only aid in covering your patunk down the road, but if you ever want to host a HT, you will know that your course meets standards and is acceptable.

I have no idea about the liabillity - but you do have to have good insurance for when you have people off property, come onto your property

I know that at the barn I used to board at, was a Fox Hunter/Eventing fascillity - and when the new Manager moved in, no one........no one...was allowed to ride on that course without her present due to the current insurance she had.

Rules were:

All Certified and Approved equipment is a must. That means a vest that was ASTM and SEI approved/Beta level 3 minimum. And Helmet. Proper eventing gear.

The fee for outsiders *people who didn't board at the barn* was around $35.00 - $45.00 and had to sign a waver, of course. 

When she got her insurance realigned, she didn't have to be present, but a quallified coach had to be.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

See I think this Texas law protects me quite a bit..

Texas Liability Law

Im not sure that most barns here have insurance...usually we just have to sign a waiver stating that we were made aware of that law.

I probably would never open it to an event...I don't have the parking space. It would be for schooling only.

Anyway...Im trying to find more info on the web...but seems like all I can find are for training barns...I don't want that...just a place where people can come ride?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't forget those logs are going to shrink, & probably rot if you don't do something to protect them.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

about the texas liability act, our state has pretty much the same act. it's a GREAT act that should cover horse businesses very well. But a few years ago a girl climbed over our fence, walked into a paddock, was doing something with the horses in there and was kicked in the head (by a very gentle horse that has never oven offered to kick). she almost died and now suffers from brain damage. my BO (who is insured as can be, practices every safety measure, has all the wavers, warning signs, etc etc) was sued by the parents, despite the fact that she tresspassed onto our property (which the act specifically states puts the trespassers at fault), was aware of the dangers, etc... Technically they had no case but the courts didn't throw it out. My BO was stuck with the case for almost 3 years! in the end he of course was found not at fault but was still made to pay over $90,000 in legal fees. 

There are a lot of idiots and jerks out there, I'd talk to a lawyer and make sure you have EVERY base covered. Tax wise, I don't know if it would be considered supplemental income or a new small business. It may depend on what kind of insurance you have to get. Truthfully, the amount of insurance you'll have to get for this kind of thing will most likely be ridiculously high and you may not break even by opening yourself up to the public.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> See I think this Texas law protects me quite a bit..
> 
> Texas Liability Law
> 
> ...



Just to add, even with the law barns SHOULD be insured. I don't know a single reputable barn that isn't.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

upnover said:


> Just to add, even with the law barns SHOULD be insured. I don't know a single reputable barn that isn't.


they probably are and I just don't know it.

I have a good friend lawyer (not her field but..) she's looking in to it. looks like I might just open it up to friends...way to much to deal with:?


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

My dear wife is an excellent contract/advocate paralegal, who HAS dealt with these type of Issues.
The thing to remember (some stated already) are that ANYONE can sue...
Whenever you introduce people whom you do not know onto your property/facility, you invite trouble. You can't know everything about the people who visit,how well they ride, the condition of their Horses/tack,their physical condition, etc.. and if they get hurt..well, they often sue..
As stated before, even if you win, you will rack up a ton of fees...

My advice, keep it for you, and only your closest well educated with this event friends..Still even the relatives of injured friend tell them to litigate...

some world we have now...oh well...


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Loosewolf said:


> My dear wife is an excellent contract/advocate paralegal, who HAS dealt with these type of Issues.
> The thing to remember (some stated already) are that ANYONE can sue...
> Whenever you introduce people whom you do not know onto your property/facility, you invite trouble. You can't know everything about the people who visit,how well they ride, the condition of their Horses/tack,their physical condition, etc.. and if they get hurt..well, they often sue..
> As stated before, even if you win, you will rack up a ton of fees...
> ...


tell me about it...a few years back a guy rear ended me in a turning lane...he sued me saying i had been sitting there for an unsafe amount of time....craziness


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> tell me about it...a few years back a guy rear ended me in a turning lane...he sued me saying i had been sitting there for an unsafe amount of time....craziness



that's so stupid! there are a lot of idiots out there.....


----------

